# Voltaje en la salida de rectificador



## julian403 (Sep 12, 2012)

En un circuito formado por un trafo y un puente de diodos el cual está conectado a una resistencia en serie. En el análisis de las tensiones, ¿el voltaje que cae en la resistencia es el voltaje medio o el voltaje eficaz?


----------



## powerful (Sep 12, 2012)

Julian403 , trafo + puente + resistencia en PARALELO, el voltaje que mides con un tester en VDC te indicará voltaje medio o promedio , este voltaje medio tiene su equivalente en voltaje eficaz o VoltajeRMS, si tu voltímetro puede medir VRMS ; podrás tener ambas lecturas Vmedio y Veficaz.


----------



## julian403 (Sep 12, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Pero me surgió otra duda conr especto a esto. 

V(rms)= Vp/2    para un rectificador de media onda 
V(rms)= 0.707Vp para un rectificador de onda completa. 

Pero el voltaje eficaz del rizo es diferente 
Vr(rms)=0.385 Vp  para un rectificador de media onda 
Vr(rms)=0.308 Vp  para un rectificador de onda completa 

¿Es así? ¿hay diferencia entre la ecuacion del voltaje eficaz de una señal alterna y el voltaje eficaz del rizado?


----------



## powerful (Sep 13, 2012)

Cuando mides el rizo en una rectificación es como ponerle un Cond en serie a la salida del puende y solo deja pasar la componente alterna y filtra(elimina) la contínua, como observas en onda completa tienes menos rizo. En un rectificador trifásico(6 pulsos) el rizo es sólo 4.2% del Vdc del puente.


----------



## julian403 (Sep 14, 2012)

Entonces si, las formulas del valor eficaz del rizo son diferentes a la formula del valor eficaz. ¿no?


----------



## powerful (Sep 14, 2012)

La fórmula del Veficaz(VRMS) es la misma . Cuando calculas el rizo solo estás hallando el VRMS de la ondulación , cuando calculas el Veficaz de la señal VDC de salida estas hallando el VRMS de toda la señal.
Te pongo un ejemplo, en un rectificador trifásico tipo puente, 6 pulsos, la ondulación es aproximadamente 10% de la señal de pico de salida , esto significa un VRMS del rizado de 4.2% respecto al VDC de salida del puente ; mientrás que el VRMS del VDC de salida es 1.001 del VDC, es decir VRMS/VDC=1.001


----------



## julian403 (Sep 14, 2012)

Gracias por responder powerful pero la verdad que este tema me tiene confundido. 

Por ejemplo tenemos un rectificador de onda completa, cuya señal de entrada es una onda senoidal de voltaje pico de  20 [V]. 

El valor de corriente continua de esa señal es: 

Vdc= 0.636*Vp= 0.636*20[V]= 12.72 [V] 

El factor de rizado se calcula mediante la fórmula: 

r= ( Vr(rms)/ Vdc )*100 

El valor de Vdc ya lo conosco es 12.72 [V] 

y para calcular Vr(rms) lo hago mediante: 

Vr(rms) = 0.308 * Vp = 0.308*20[V] = 6.16 [V] 

es asi? 

saludos


----------



## powerful (Sep 14, 2012)

julian403, así es!!!
Vé las fórmulas que ratifican lo que dices. Los números son para rect. onda completa monofásico.

Factor de Forma de la corriente contínua:f
f = VdRMS/Vd = =.707Vp/0.636Vp = 1.11

Rizado de la Corriente Contínua:w
w = 100 . RAIZ CUADRADA( f^2 - 1 ) = 48% .......(segun tu ejemplo:100X 6.16/12.72= 48.4%)


----------



## chin0o (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola, 
pues tengo una pequeña duda...
de acuerdo a lo q*UE* se viene analizando de cuanta es la tensión q*UE* se obtiene a la salida del rectificador 
simule el c*IRCUI*to y todo bien con el capacitor porq*UE* efectivamente tengo el Vp a la salida pero cuando se lo quito se supondria que deberia de tener el Vprom(valor promedio) de la señal pero nada de hecho ni siquiera me da un volt realmente no se que estoy haciendo mal o si es el simulador 
de ante mano Gracias,
segun yo;

Vo=Vprom=0.637(Vp-2VT)
VT=a la caida de tension en los diodos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 14, 2012)

chin0o dijo:


> ... pero cuando se lo quito se supondria que deberia de tener el Vprom(valor promedio) de la señal pero nada de hecho ni siquiera me da un volt realmente no se que estoy haciendo mal o si es el simulador


Es por los voltímetros de continua del Proteus. 

Son basura. Si la señal es bonita-perfectamente-plana-continua marca lo que corresponde.

Pero cuando la señal *no es constante* --> debería marcar el valor promedio, pero no, *marcan cualquier cosa*.


Solución chancha que hago:
Implemento así un medidor de valor medio (le subo la resistencia de entrada a 1000M) 







Si alguno sabe si existe algo en el Proteus para que marquen "como deben", le agradeceré infinitamente que lo comente.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 14, 2012)

Aquí hay una tablita muy útil para calcular la tensión de salida de continua bajo carga de un rectificador (Ver el adjunto)
Es de la época de las válvulas. Por ejemplo las resistencias de carga se dan en miles de ohms, pero adaptando las unidades es perfectamente útil en fuentes para equipos con transistores.


----------



## chin0o (Nov 15, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es por los voltímetros de continua del Proteus.
> 
> Son basura. Si la señal es bonita-perfectamente-plana-continua marca lo que corresponde.
> 
> ...



Gracias Eduardo por responder y si funciona perecto gracias"" ya me estaba estresando porq no salia 


carloscomadreja; Igualmente gracias por responder voy analizar un poco mas la tablita porque a primera vista no le entendi XD 


saludos,


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 15, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...Si alguno sabe si existe algo en el Proteus para que marquen "como deben", le agradeceré infinitamente que lo comente.



Yo llegué a la conclusión de que el proteus es muy malo para simular circuitos analógicos y que solo es útil para todo lo que sea digital, incluyendo uC's.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 15, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo llegué a la conclusión de que el proteus es muy malo para simular circuitos analógicos y que solo es útil para todo lo que sea digital, incluyendo uC's.



+1

Y cuando en el circuito hay mezcla de analógico y digital --> se puede esperar culquier cosa.


----------



## opamp (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola, soy novato en ELECTRONICA y recién estoy estudiando en un instituto un curso, se algo de electricidad por mi experiencia como cableador , básicamente soy autodidacta.
El profe nos recomendó el Foro para que aprendamos mas de electronica, mi duda es la siguiente:
El profe nos dijo que en un rectificador trifasico tipo puente los amperios que pasan por los diodos son 1/3los amperios que pasan por la carga, pero los amperios RMS son 1/1.732 los amperios de la carga y nos puso el ejemplo:
IDCcarga= 300ADC ,...IDCdiodo= 300ADC/3 = 100ADC ,...IRMSdiodo= 300ADC/1.732 = 173.21ARMS. 
Pero nos advirtio que un diodo de 100ADC solo soportará 157ARMS como máximo y hay que sobredimensionar por 1.3 a 1.5 veces el amperaje.
Esta es mi gran duda : el valor IRMS es 173.21ARMS ó 157ARMS por cada diodo.
Espero que entiendan mi duda , el profe utilizó unas matemáticas que no entendemos y nos dió el nombre del Foro de Electronica para que preguntemos si no le creemos a él  por eso me inscribí y les pregunto a los compañeros del Foro.

Atentamente,
opamp


----------



## Basalto (Nov 15, 2012)

opamp dijo:


> Hola, soy novato en ELECTRONICA y recién estoy estudiando en un instituto un curso, se algo de electricidad por mi experiencia como cableador , básicamente soy autodidacta.
> El profe nos recomendó el Foro para que aprendamos mas de electronica, mi duda es la siguiente:
> El profe nos dijo que en un rectificador trifasico tipo puente los amperios que pasan por los diodos son 1/3los amperios que pasan por la carga, pero los amperios RMS son 1/1.732 los amperios de la carga y nos puso el ejemplo:
> IDCcarga= 300ADC ,...IDCdiodo= 300ADC/3 = 100ADC ,...IRMSdiodo= 300ADC/1.732 = 173.21ARMS.
> ...



Id1(RMS)=Id(RMS)/Sqrt(3) -> Con carga resistiva

Siendo Id1 como la intensidad del diodo y Id la intensidad de la carga


----------



## opamp (Nov 15, 2012)

Muy agradecido Basalto! , y me podrías indicar el calculo de la intensidad por el diodo con respecto a la intensidad por la carga con carga resistiva para un puente trifasico , no entiendo la diferencia entre los IRMS ,....segun el prof calcula 173.21ARMS , pero dice que el diodo de 100ADC solo soporta 157ARMS,....está confundido o el confundido soy yó ?
Gracias Basalto


----------



## Basalto (Nov 15, 2012)

No esta confundido, según la formula Id1=300A/Sqrt(3)=173,205 A, ese es los amperios eficaces que soporta cada diodo.

Lo de dividir entre 3 no lo entiendo lo que quieres hacer, supongo que calcular el valor medio.

Id(medio)=Id/3=300/3=100 A, pero ese es el valor medio que no tiene nada que ver con el valor eficaz.

Los 157 A max. del diodo, no es un diodo para esa aplicación queda muy corto, lo único que indique  otro parámetro.


----------



## opamp (Nov 15, 2012)

Gracias Basalto;

Me dices:
Id1(RMS)=Id(RMS)/Sqrt(3) -> Con carga resistiva

Siendo Id1 como la intensidad del diodo y Id la intensidad de la carga 


La formula que me indicas cumple con lo que dice el prof ,  ya que Sqrt(3) = 1.732
Veo que hay bastante diferencia entre IDC y IRMS. 
Lo que creo entender es que los 100ADC por el diodo correponden a 173.2ARMS .
Y un diodo solamente soporta en IRMS : 1,57 veces IF segun los manuales.
Esa es la información que tengo.

Gracias por aclararme los conceptos, si estoy equivocado por favor indicamelo.


----------



## Basalto (Nov 15, 2012)

opamp dijo:


> Gracias Basalto;
> 
> Me dices:
> Id1(RMS)=Id(RMS)/Sqrt(3) -> Con carga resistiva
> ...



Exacto, pero solo para una carga resistiva, ya que con una carga inductiva se complica mucho mas, ya que se produce lo que se llama conmutación no instantánea ya que los diodos no cortan al mismo tiempo.

V(medio)=((3*Sqrt(2)*Vlinea)/pi)
AVd= Valor medio que se pierde en la conmutación=(3*w(pulsación)*L*Id)/pi

Vd(medio)=V-AVd=((3*Sqrt(2)*Vlinea)/pi)-(3*w(pulsación)*L*Id)/pi

Un saludo


----------



## opamp (Nov 15, 2012)

Yo dividí entre 3 para conocer IDC = Ipromedio por el diodo.
Ya que cuando se compra un diodo se compra por IF= IDC= Ipromedio ,....pero me he dado cuenta que en el puente trifásico comprar por IDC queda muy chico ,......tengo que hallar IRMS y ver a que diodo corresponde en IDC ( segun el profe IRMS lo divido entre 1.57 y hallo el IF teorico y luego lo multiplico por un factor de proteccion entre 1.3 a 1.5 ) recien creo haberlo comprendido gracias a tu colaboración.
Estoy en lo cierto ?

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!
Creo que no voy a desconfiar del profe y muy buen dato al recomendarme el Foro de Electronica .
Me parece que es Forista pero no lo quiere decir.


----------



## Edwar09 (Oct 6, 2013)

Y si tengo un trafo con 20 volts pico a pico, le coloco un diodo y una resistencia de carga
para el rectificador de media onda y quiero hallar el area bajo la curva de los pulsos
que caen en la resistencia como le hago?
Segun yo resultaria corriente pulsante con un maximo de 9.3 volts por la caida de tension en el diodo
eso lo multiplico por 0.318 que seria igual a 2.9574 volts RMS
si es asi ?


----------



## julian403 (Oct 7, 2013)

Para el área bajo la curva de los pulsos dependerá de que tipo de señal sea. En general tendrás que integrar  la tensión que cae en la carga con respecto al tiempo de medio periodo. 
La tensión eficaz (RMS) es el valor de una tensión continua que disipa la misma potencia (potencia calórica) que la señal, por lo que no tiene nada que ver aquí.


----------



## opamp (Oct 7, 2013)

El área bajo la curva dividida entre el periodo ( T ) es el V que conseguiste: 2.9574 Vdc ( o V promedio ), no es el VRMS


----------



## NTayliz (Abr 5, 2014)

Ayuda... 
Tengo que obtener el factor de rizo del voltaje de salida con el osciloscopio, la diferencia y el porcentaje de error entre el factor de rizo teórico y el medido experimentalmente, esto usando proteus!!!
No se en que punto colocar el osciloscopio para medir, ayuda...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2014)

NTayliz dijo:


> Ayuda...
> Tengo que obtener el factor de rizo del voltaje de salida con el osciloscopio, la diferencia y el porcentaje de error entre el factor de rizo teórico y el medido experimentalmente, esto usando proteus!!!
> No se en que punto colocar el osciloscopio para medir, ayuda...



¿ Y donde está la tensión de rizado ?


----------

